# Was digging around in the garage and found...



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Soundstream R405
MB Quart 130.03KX coaxials
MB Quart 100.03KX coaxials

I had that stuff installed in my old beat up Volvo back in around 98 I think. Does that qualify as old school? 

I may need to buy an old beater just to have something to put them in. :laugh:


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Soundstream R405
> MB Quart 130.03KX coaxials
> MB Quart 100.03KX coaxials
> 
> ...


Lucky... I always wanted a SS 405.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I remember loving that amp.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

Send it to me and let me kove it! Lol

Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha!

I need to clean up the crossovers. They are still all sticky from how they were installed. Then I need to test it all out to see if it works. I'm assuming so, even though they haven't been used in over 10 years.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

GREAT ! old co-axials


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah they sounded awesome. Almost tempted to wire them up in the BRZ temporarily just for the hell of it lol.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

without pictures...it counts as NOTHING


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol. I'm going to pick up a new camera in an hour. Looks like I'll have a good test subject.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

You can go here and look at some pics. I uploaded to Flickr which I haven't really used in a while. I think I am going to need a better way to host photos. Flickr doesn't seem to want you do link directly anymore. 

Old School Car Audio Pics


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I used one of those coaxes as a center speaker in an old install. Great speakers...great amp too.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------

